# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] AKAI Fm Receiver-Πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας.....

## balantis20

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα,
πριν μερικές ώρες έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα AKAI FM AM Stereo Receiver  (85') το οποίο είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα εξαιρώντας  μόνο την υπερβολική αύξηση θερμοκρασίας κατα την διάρκεια λειτουργίας  του.Με τα λίγα μέσα που διαθέτω κατέληξα ότι η τροφοδοσία δεν  παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα,αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευε και σωστά,και οπτικά η  συσκευή εσωτερικά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα(σκασμένοι πυκνωτές,τρανζιστορ  κτλ....).Μετα απο 10 λεπτά λειτουργίας η υπερβολική αύξηση θερμοκρασίας  γίνεται αισθητή στην ενσωματωμένη ψύχτρα με τα συμπληρωματικά  τρανζίστορ ισχύος όπως φαίνονται στην εικόνα(D716,B686).Παρατηρώ επίσης  οτι ζεσταίνονται μόνο τα δύο αριστερά τρανζίστορ πάρα πολύ ενώ τα αλλα  δύο κυμαίνονται σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.Τσεκάρωντας με την "δίοδο" στο  πολύμετρο ωστόσο παίρνω ίδιες μετήσεις απο κάθε συνδυασμό ακροδεκτών  (BCE) σε κάθε ένα τρανζίστορ ξεχωριστά.
Να αναφέρω ότι η συσκευή δούλευε πάντα με τα δικά της ηχεία και δεν είχε κουνηθεί το παραμικρό.
Είναι πιθανόν η μακροχρόνια λειτουργία του να "έφθειρε" τα τρανζίστορ με  αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζονται ένα απλό service αντικατάστασης,ή το πρόβλημα  πηγαίνει βαθύτερα στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης ή σε κάποια εσφαλμένη παροχή  ρεύματος κ.α???Αξιζει απο εκεί και πέρα τον κόπο να το ψάξεις?

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στην κατοχή μου παλμογράφος...

Αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν μοιραζόταν τη αποψή του.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Βαλάντης

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Από ότι βλέπω πρέπει να είναι ραδιοενισχυτής, και αναφέρεσαι στα  τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Όπως τα λες φαίνεται να έχει ανέβει το ρεύμα ηρεμίας  στο ένα κανάλι. Αυτό μπορεί να προκληθεί απο αρκετά εξαρτήματα, ειδικά  αν έχει αρκετά χρόνια στην πλάτη του, μπορεί να είναι αντίσταση, δίοδος,  τρανζίστορ με διαρροή, κακή επαφή, ψυχρή κόλληση κλπ. Αν ξέρεις μπορείς  να το μετρήσεις. Λογικά πρέπει να είναι 15-30mA.
Αν το άλλο κανάλι δουλεύει σωστά μπορείς να συγκρινεις τάσεις. Βρες το σχηματικό, θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ.
Γράψε  και πιο μοντέλο είναι, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με εμπειρία και γνώσεις στο  φόρουμ που ίσως μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πιο συγκεκριμένα αν ξέρουν για ποιο  μηχάνημα πρόκειται.

----------


## p270

επίσης όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές θα πρέπει να είναι off μετά από τόσα χρόνια αν σε ενδιαφέρει το μηχάνημα άλλαξε τους όλους για την θερμοκρασία μάλλον ειναι οτι λέει ο φίλος Δημήτρης ίσως από τα χρόνια έχει ανοίξει κάποια αντίσταση η έχει και θέμα και το τριμερ που κάνει την ρυθμίσει απολύτως φυσιολογικό για τόσο παλιό μηχάνημα

----------


## balantis20

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,πρόκειται όντως για ραδιοενισχυτή και όπως το ξανακοιτάζω καταλήγω σε αυτά που αναφέρατε παραπάνω,κάτι το οποίο φοβόμουν γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σχηματικό διαθέσιμο και η αναζήτηση του προβλήματος ίσως μου φάει πολλές ώρες..... :Sad: 
Ωστόσο θα ρωτήσω τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο αν έχει κάποιο προσπέκτους που μπορεί να περιέχει σχέδιο του κυκλώματος μήπως και πάει πιο σωστά η δουλειά και σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει θα το ξανατσεκάρω και θα επαναφέρω το θέμα.
Οπότε κατα πάσα πιθανότητα παραμένει ενεργό.

Το μοντέλο είναι AKAI AA-R20. :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω, μάλλον είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις :

http://akdatabase.org/AKview/albums/...e%20Manual.pdf

----------


## balantis20

Ωραίος ο Σήφης  :Wink:  βρήκα το σχηματικό αλλα δεν φαίνονται καθόλου καλά οι λεπτομέρειες,ωστόσο το ποστ με έβαλε στο τρυπάκι να κάνω κάτι που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει απο την αρχή,να ψάξω δηλαδή για πληροφορίες μέσω googling και τελικά κατάφερα να βρώ λεπτομερές κύκλωμα απο HiFi engine http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib...i/aa-r20.shtml

Δεν φαίνεται κάτι εξωφρενικά περίπλοκο αλλά σίγουρα θέλει κλιμακωτό ψάξιμο σε όλες τις βαθμίδες + σίγουρη αντικατάσταση πυκνωτών λόγω παλαιότητας +αντικατάσταση των τρανζίστορ εξόδου που πλέον πιστεύω έχουν καταπονηθεί απο την όλη διαδικασία...μόνο έτσι θα γίνει σωστή δουλειά,αλλα πέρα απο τα χρήματα χρειάζεται βασικότερα πολύ χρόνο που δεν υπάρχει....  :frown:   Ίσως σιγά σιγά στο μέλλον να το δουλέψω και να ενημερώσω με τις εμπειρίες μου απο την εξερεύνηση.....  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ για την όλη βοήθεια!!!
Βαλάντης

----------


## east electronics

Τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου μην τα πειραξεις δεν εχουν απολυτως τιποτα ....

----------


## balantis20

Το θέμα σηκώνει αρκετή συζήτηση,δουλειά και φυσικά γνώσεις που περιορίζονται μέχρι έναν βαθμό αυτή τη στιγμή,ωστόσο το πρόβλημα αφορά το main amp reg pc board με το ένα ζευγάρι τρανζίστορ,που αντιπροσωπεύει ένα κανάλι εξόδου,να ψήνεται κυριολεκτικά και ειδικότερα το τρανζίστορ B686 απο πράσινο ανοιχτό χρώμα να έχει μαυρίσει υπερβολικά.....Αυτό και μόνο είναι ένα σημάδι φθοράς και πιστεύω πως αν θές να γίνει σωστή δουλειά,αφού εντοπιστεί πρώτα το πρόβλημα φυσικά,πρέπει να γίνει ολική αντικατάσταση.Αυτό το πρόβλημα σίγουρα αυτή τη στιγμή υποβαθμίζει την ποιότητα ήχου παρόλο που δουλεύει με τη ψυχή στο στόμα.....Μπαίνει για λίγο στην άκρη και μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος θα επανέρθω με πόστ.....  :Smile: 

Βαλάντης

----------


## east electronics

Μια και απο οτι δειχνει δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις  να το κοιταξεις και επαναλαμβανεσαι  αφου θα το παρκαρεις που θα το παρκαρεις ενδιαμεσα ριξε και κανα διαβασμα  για το πως δουλευουν και πως επισκευαζονται αυτα τα μηχανηματα . 

Στο φορουμ θα βρεις αρκετη βοηθεια αλλα πρεπει και εσυ απο την μερια σου να μπορεις να καταλαβεις την γλωσσα που σου μιλανε . 

Σε γενικες γραμμες η πρωτη προσεγγιση τυπου για οτι και να φταιει αλλαζω τρανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι παιδιαστικη  και ανουσια  . Ασε που δεν  θα βρεις αυθεντικα πουθενα οποτε  εκει και εαν μπαινεις σε διαδικασια να κυνηγας φαντασματα.

Αλλαξε ολους τους πυκνωτες , κοιταξε ψυχρες κολλησεις και παρε και μια μετρηση . Εαν δεν ξερεις δεν ουτε κακο ουτε προβλημα ...δεκαδες  μελη εδω μπορουν να σου πουν πως να το κανεις . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## balantis20

Έχεις δίκιο Σάκη,χρειάζεται χρόνος που δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς  :frown:  απλά θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πιστεύω όταν μπορέσω να ασχοληθώ και γι'αυτό απευθύνθηκα στο φόρουμ επειδή ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν μήπως ήταν κάτι απλό και κατανοητό,παρόλα αυτά έγινα επαναληπτικός για να στηρίξω την άποψη του ότι χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση κάποια εξαρτήματα επειδή οπτικά και μόνο κάτι δεν πάει καλά....Συγνώμη αν έγινα κουραστικός,ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τις πληροφορίες πάντως....  :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

Αλλαξε ολους τους πυκνωτες , κοιταξε ψυχρες κολλησεις και παρε και μια  μετρηση για τα ρευματα  . Εαν δεν ξερεις δεν ουτε κακο ουτε προβλημα ...δεκαδες  μελη  εδω μπορουν να σου πουν πως να το κανεις .

----------


## balantis20

Όχι,γνώσεις για αυτά τα πράγματα υπάρχουν αλλιώς δεν είναι της  φιλοσοφίας μου να ανοίγω ανεξέλεγκτα συσκευές και αντί να τις φτιάχνω να  τις καταστρέφω τελείως.....  :Biggrin: 
Όταν  το πρωτοκοίταξα τσεκάρησα επιτόπου προσεκτικά για ψυχρές κολλήσεις και  κατέληξα πως δεν υπάρχουν εκτός μόνο απο ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο στην  βαθμίδα τροφοδοσίας όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα,ο 2SD880 ήταν στον αέρα σχεδόν



απεκατέστησα την βλάβη και συνέχισε το πρόβλημα,από εκεί και πέρα ζήτησα βοήθεια εδώ.
Οι  πυκνωτές είναι πιθανόν πως θέλουν αντικατάσταση αλλά δεν έχει άμεση  σχέση με το ζήτημα πέραν μιας φυσικής εξέλιξης λόγω φθοράς ανα τα χρόνια  λειτουργίας.
Φυσικά και μέτρησα τα βασικά ρεύματα τροφοδοσίας απο  τον Μ/Τ και μετά μέχρι την βασική βαθμίδα του ενισχυτή και τα επαλήθευσα  χρησιμοποιώντας ως σημείο αναφοράς το σχηματικό ξανά.Κανένα πρόβλημα.
Απο εκεί και περα *δεν εχω ερευνήσει τίποτα*  δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χρόνος όπως ξανάπα και πιστεύω πως αυτό για να  γίνει σωστά χρειάζεται αυτόν τον παράγοντα σε αφθονία,ειδικά αν δεν  υπάρχει προεμπειρία για να μην προκύψουν δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις....  :frown: 

Πάντως  ένα πράγμα που με εντυπωσίασε σε αυτή τη συσκευή και θέλω να το  αναφέρω,είναι η μέθοδος κατασκευής του σασί και η εύκολη προσβασιμότητα  στην πλακέτα.
Φαίνεται εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν επενδύανε στο παράγοντα  της "ελεγχόμενης αστοχίας" όπως σχεδόν όλες οι σημερινές ηλεκτρονικές  συσκευές,ακόμα και σε τέτοια περίπτωση με 4 βίδες και με την κατοχή του  σχηματικού τα πράγματα επανέρχονταν στην αρχική τους κατάσταση  αναίμακτα.....συν ότι όπως και αποδεικνύεται θέλαν και 30+ χρόνια για να  χαλάσουν. :Rolleyes: 

Αυτά  απο εμένα προς το παρόν,μπορεί αν μου γυρίσει η βίδα να το πλακώσω  κάποιο Σ/Κ και να ενημερώσω για εξελίξεις γιατί μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος  να έχει αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.... :Biggrin: 

Βαλάντης

----------


## east electronics

Φιλε μου εδω δεν δινεις εξετασεις  για την δουλεια σου ... εδω ειναι μια παρεα ανθρωπων  και κανει το κεφι της .χρειαζεται απλα ενα πολυμετρο για να μετρησεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας ...ξερεις να το κανεις ? ξερεις τι ειναι το ρευμα ηρεμιας ???

Μπορει  η ερωτηση να ειναι κατα καποιον τροπο προσβλητικη   αλλα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω ποιες ειναι οι γνωσεις και ποια ειναι η εξειδικευση σου  Μπορει καλιστα να εχεις επισκευασει 10,000 προτζεκτορες για παραδειγμα και να μην εχεις πιασει ενισχυτη στα χερια σου ποτε ...δεν ειναι κακο ....

----------


## balantis20

> Φιλε μου εδω δεν δινεις εξετασεις για την δουλεια σου ...


Δεν πέρασε καν απο το μυαλό μου.......


Το λοιπόν,έχουν πέσει όλα ανάποδα,το πολύμετρό μου αισίως τα έφτυσε,ευτυχώς έχω καλούς γείτονες και δανείστηκα ένα.....
Έπιασα,μέτρησα και εδώ είναι τα παράδοξα αποτελέσματα:

Πτώση τάσης αντίστασης εκπομπού(1' λειτουργίας) - ~500mV

Πτώση τάσης αντίστασης εκπομπού(5' λειτουργίας) - ~660mV

Αντίσταση εκπομπού-0.47Ω

αν το nominal είναι 30-50mA σε αντίστοιχες συνθήκες λειτουργίας,οι τελικές τιμές είναι εξωφρενικές... :Unsure: 


500mV/0.47Ω= 1063.8mA

660mV/0.47Ω= 1404.3mA ή ~1,4Α

Αν το αφήσω να δουλεύει θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται κι άλλο.
Το φάσμα απο την κατώτατη στην ανώτερη τιμή στο πρώτο 5λεπτο λειτουργίας ξεπερνάει κατα πολύ τις επιθυμητές τιμές.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στην κατοχή μου θερμόμετρο υπερύθρων για να καταγράψω και τις θερμοκρασίες της ψύχτρας αντίστοιχα,αλλά σίγουρα μπορώ να πώ πώς αυξάνεται εκθετικά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

Ο D686 επαναλαμβάνω έχει μαυρίσει σημαντικά που σημαίνει ότι ψήνεται σιγά-σιγά.......

Όσο γνωρίζω και εφαρμόζω κατα την διάρκεια μέτρησης δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι συνδεδεμένα τα ηχεία στην έξοδο και το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι μηδενισμένο....

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχω εφαρμόσει κάτι λάθος,αποδέχομαι οτιδήποτε έχω κάνει λάθος και εντοπιστεί....

Επίσης να επισημάνω ότι πάνω στην ψύχτρα είναι κολημμένα με απλή κόλλα δύο bipolar transistor(2SC945L),μήπως συμβάλλουν στην ρύθμιση της τάσης εκπομπού αναλογικά με την θερμοκρασία???

Μεχρι στιγμής αυτά τα λίγα.

Main Amplifier Schematic


Υ.Γ
Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω με τι θα ψυχαγωγούμε όταν θα κάνω διάλειμμα απο το διάβασμα.... :Biggrin:

----------


## east electronics

Πραγματι  εχεις θεμα εαν μετρας αυτο . 
Δυστυχως το μηχανημα αυτο δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας και η ακριβεια του  εχει να κανει μονο και μνο με την ακριβεια των εξαρτηματων που τοποθετεις μεσα του . 

Αυτο απο μονο του συνιστα μια παγιδα γιατι αν οτι αλλαζεις  δεν ειναι αυτο που πρεπει το μηχανημα θα κανει μπαμ . 

Αν το μηχανημα ηταν στα δικα μου χερια θα του προσθετα ρυθμιση στο ρευμα ηρεμιας . 

ΚΑτα την αποψη μου κατι  εχει διαρροη και αυτο ανεβαζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας . Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να βρεις τι συμβαινει με το μηχανημα σου και να το λυσεις  εχω την εντυπωση παντως οτι δεν θα ειναι ευκολο ....Η ψιλη βλαβη ειναι πιο δυσκολο να εντοπιστει σε σχεση με μια καραμπινατη οπου ενα τρανσιστορ  εχει σκασει . 

Επειδη εχεις πεσει σε ειδικη περιπτωση και θα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το "σκισεις " το μηχανημα εαν θελεις μπορουμε να το δουμε  μαζι χωρις καποια χρεωση  απο μερους μου ...

Φοβαμαι οτι εαν αρχισεις να αλλαζεις υλικα με σκοπο να πετυχεις την βλαβη το μηχανημα δεν θα ξαναδουλεψει ποτε  ....

Πολλα απο τα υλικα οπως τα εξοδου ειναι πρακτικα απιθανο να βρεθουν σε αυθεντικη κατασταση  Θα βρεθουν αλλα θα ειναι μαιμουδες του κερατα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## geostrom

τώρα μετά απο αυτην την πρόταση εγώ θα ήμουνα ήδη στου Σάκη , δεν βρίσκεις ευκολα ευκαιρία  να επισκευάσεις κάτι μαθαίνοντας δίπλα σε ένα τεχνικό , τουλαχιστον εγω στα νιάτα μου δεν είχα τετοιες πολυτέλειες .

----------


## balantis20

> Πραγματι εχεις θεμα εαν μετρας αυτο .
> Δυστυχως το μηχανημα αυτο δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας και η ακριβεια του εχει να κανει μονο και μνο με την ακριβεια των εξαρτηματων που τοποθετεις μεσα του .
> 
> Αυτο απο μονο του συνιστα μια παγιδα γιατι αν οτι αλλαζεις δεν ειναι αυτο που πρεπει το μηχανημα θα κανει μπαμ .
> 
> Αν το μηχανημα ηταν στα δικα μου χερια θα του προσθετα ρυθμιση στο ρευμα ηρεμιας .
> 
> ΚΑτα την αποψη μου κατι εχει διαρροη και αυτο ανεβαζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας . Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να βρεις τι συμβαινει με το μηχανημα σου και να το λυσεις εχω την εντυπωση παντως οτι δεν θα ειναι ευκολο ....Η ψιλη βλαβη ειναι πιο δυσκολο να εντοπιστει σε σχεση με μια καραμπινατη οπου ενα τρανσιστορ εχει σκασει .
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα,

μετά απο μια κουραστική μέρα βρήκα χρόνο να απαντήσω αφου έχω δει το μήνυμα απο το απόγευμα και δεν μπορώ να κρύψω ότι με ξάφνιασε ευχάριστα.Πέρα απο κάθε είδος προβλήματος πραγματικά είναι τιμητικό και αξιέπαινο κάποιος να προσφέρεται να βοηθήσει ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που το γνωσιακό επίπεδο είναι χαμηλό/μέτριο ή υψηλό όπως φαίνεται να ισχύει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.Φυσικά και θεωρώ την βοήθεια ενός εξειδικευμένου τεχνικού ευκαιρία για να εμπλουτίσω τις γνώσεις μου,και παρόλο που το όλο θέμα το ξεκίνησα σαν ασχολία τις στιγμής χωρίς να θέλω να το τεντώσω,δε λέω όχι σε τέτοια πρόταση.....

Για να ξεκαθαρίσω,το μηχάνημα είναι του θείου μου και ο λόγος που θέλει να το φτιάξει είναι η συναισθηματική αξία του αντικειμένου και τίποτα παραπάνω...Από μέρους μου δεν υπάρχει σκοπιμότητα ανταμοιβής πέρα από ένα κομμάτι κέικ της θείας μόνο και μόνο για την προσπάθεια.... :Biggrin: 

Το σημείο που με αγχώνει είναι φυσικά αυτο που αναφέρθηκε,πως οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία,γι'αυτό και δεν έκανα αυθόρμητες κινήσεις.....Αλλά και απο την άλλη αν συνεχήσει έτσι θα έχουμε σύντομα επικήδειο.... :Unsure: 
Θα χαρώ να τα πούμε απο κοντά ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρξει αποτέλεσμα,η διαδικασία μετράει περισσότερο...

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα στείλω σύντομα μέσω πμ μόλις δώ πώς μπορώ να τακτοποιήσω το πρόγραμμά μου και πότε μπορείς φυσικά εσύ Σάκη για να ορίσεις πότε και που μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε..... :Smile: 

Φιλικά
Βαλάντης

----------


## east electronics

Βαλε την θεια να κανει το κεικ και παρε με τηλεφωνο  Καλες ωρες και μερες ειναι Δευτερα εως Τεταρτη απογευμα απο 6 και μετα  και οσο παει . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

